# HUNTING LAND FOR LEASE: 116ac in RANDOLPH CO, GA



## benr149 (Jul 13, 2012)

HUNTING LAND FOR LEASE: 116ac in RANDOLPH CO, GA: 23ac Creeks with Hardwood Bottoms. Remainder in 1 y/o pines. Many Food Plots.Track surrounded by large timber. Good Roads.  $10.80/ac      706-569-6105.


----------



## benr149 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mainframe142 (Jul 25, 2012)

what timber com has this lease?


----------



## mainframe142 (Aug 9, 2012)

hello is this an active account


----------



## benr149 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Land has been leased*

Land has been leased.


----------

